# GST



## Anarila (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm in Melbourne, Victoria. Are we supposed to pay GST of the uber partner income? Does the rider invoice include GST? It's kind of unclear for me.


----------



## SydneyUber Chick (Feb 12, 2017)

Anarila said:


> I'm in Melbourne, Victoria. Are we supposed to pay GST of the uber partner income? Does the rider invoice include GST? It's kind of unclear for me.


Short answer YES you are supposed to pay GST but not just on the partner income. GST is payable (by you) on the whole fare paid by the passenger (so on the bit Uber takes as well)

https://www.ato.gov.au/business/gst...this#TheATOadvicewaschallengedincourtDoesthis has more info from the ATO on your obligations. The rider invoice doesnt show it though


----------



## Clay1234 (Mar 7, 2017)

If a passenger requests a tax invoice, not just an invoice, for a fare over $82.50 (including GST) you must provide one. If the facilitator cannot do this on your behalf, use a tax invoice book with your ABN on it. I think Uber should do this; they provide partner invoice detailing Uber Fees & tax summary.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Clay1234 said:


> If the facilitator cannot do this on your behalf, use a tax invoice book with your ABN on it. I think Uber should do this; they provide partner invoice detailing Uber Fees & tax summary.


Unfortunately ATO and Uber don't care what you think. 
Uber is an overseas entity without an ABN so can't issue a *tax* invoice.
But I would suggest you contact Uber and tell them to get their damn act together....,Please.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Grand said:


> Unfortunately ATO and Uber don't care what you think.
> Uber is an overseas entity without an ABN so can't issue a *tax* invoice.
> But I would suggest you contact Uber and tell them to get their damn act together....,Please.


http://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?abn=49160299865


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Paul Collins said:


> http://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?abn=49160299865


They don't use that ABN for much within Australia, only extracting further funds out of Australia by collecting GST refunds. Do you have an invoice or correspondence stating that number?


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Instyle said:


> They don't use that ABN for much within Australia, only extracting further funds out of Australia by collecting GST refunds. Do you have an invoice or correspondence stating that number?


All au employees, expenses and leases are done under this abn. Yep, probably bet on gst.
Actually $38 million in revenues... mmmm


----------



## MrM (Jan 18, 2017)

Clay1234 said:


> If a passenger requests a tax invoice, not just an invoice, for a fare over $82.50 (including GST) you must provide one. If the facilitator cannot do this on your behalf, use a tax invoice book with your ABN on it. I think Uber should do this; they provide partner invoice detailing Uber Fees & tax summary.


Practically how will you do this. The app sometimes does not display the $$$ of the last trip for several minutes, and you do not have the pax's contact details to send him a tax invoice later (I think under the legislation you have up to 2 weeks to provide a tax invoice).


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

MrM said:


> Practically how will you do this. The app sometimes does not display the $$$ of the last trip for several minutes, and you do not have the pax's contact details to send him a tax invoice later (I think under the legislation you have up to 2 weeks to provide a tax invoice).


If the fare is more than $82.50 (including GST), you must provide a tax invoice on request within 28 days. See https://www.ato.gov.au/Business/GST/Issuing-tax-invoices/.

If you can't find out the fare immediately, the passenger may show you their receipt and you can get the figure from that.

Alternatively, you can ask the passenger for their contact details so you can comply with the requirements of the GST law. If the passenger really wants the tax invoice, they will happily provide that information.


----------



## Professionaluber (Nov 12, 2016)

i dunt pay GST as dnt deserve 2 not regster GST ATO can put me jail, am already behind on rents, dunt care not paying GST ever


----------

